# Centuries Old Belief that Bees Can Predict the Weather ~ Scientifically Proven True.



## DirtyLittleSecret (Sep 10, 2014)

I know from experience that they get "pissy" the day before weather is bound to come in...I always figured that was a good enough barometer.


----------



## Ravenseye (Apr 2, 2006)

Post #1 is great. I love it. I can't tell you how many times I've been puzzled over something going on at the entrance only to be surprised at an unexpected change in the weather. I know I'm simplifying what's posted above but, it's all quite humbling.


----------



## aunt betty (May 4, 2015)

It is just too logical to not accept that birds and bees have barometers built in. (they do) 
I've observed mass movement of birds (waterfowl) before a storm. They all simply fly to the east or something, all at once. 
We also have a certain amount of this built into us but have forgotten. Live outside for a few weeks. "It" will come back.
I can feel a storm coming and will pick up and leave from a duck hunt if things don't feel right.


----------



## warrior (Nov 21, 2005)

Anyone who lives close to nature and stock knows this to be the case, science be ****ed.


----------



## redsnow (Dec 26, 2015)

I agree that game animals, squirrels, deer, turkeys, etc. know when the weather is about to change. Same thing for cattle, they'll feed like crazy before a storm. 

I've read basically the same thing about fish. Thinking back, some of my best fishing days, were just before a storm. But that's over my head, I won't speculate.


----------



## naturebee (Dec 25, 2004)

Ravenseye said:


> Post #1 is great. I love it. I can't tell you how many times I've been puzzled over something going on at the entrance only to be surprised at an unexpected change in the weather. I know I'm simplifying what's posted above but, it's all quite humbling.


I enjoy illustrating that the ancients had knowledge that is only now, 2000 years later is being proven scientifically. Another example is the use of dust thrown into flying swarms by the ancients, although the ancients were in error about why it worked, it remained until Seeley proved the existence of streaker bees, that the reason why this ancient practice worked was scientifically proven. 

Joe


----------



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

redsnow said:


> I agree that game animals, squirrels, deer, turkeys, etc. know when the weather is about to change. Same thing for cattle, they'll feed like crazy before a storm.
> 
> I've read basically the same thing about fish. Thinking back, some of my best fishing days, were just before a storm. But that's over my head, I won't speculate.


Good point I know if I open the hive and they are all pissy for no apparent reason its going to storm that day, next time this happens I'll just close them up and go fishing lol


----------

